# Case Opener?



## Raptor

Anyone used one of the new ball type

caseback openers? How good are they?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Raptor said:


> Anyone used one of the new ball type caseback openers? How good are they?


They're good - but won't open really tight stubborn screw-down case-backs. Not a hope in hell. :thumbsdown:

For those, I still resort to a Jaxa copy 3-prong tool (sometimes assisted by a squirt of aerosol freezer).

I do tend to use it more, particularly, once I've loosened a case-back, and for replacing them.

But I still habitually tighten up the last few degrees with the old faithful ex-eBay Jaxa copy.


----------



## Dick Browne

They are good, I was doubtful but bought one at a watch fair last year and used it regularly until the dog decided to "share" it with me a week or so ago 

I'm at the watch fair on Sunday buying another...

AS Seiko fan said, it won't do the really tight ones, but I generally un-nip them with a jaxa and spin them off with the ball - it's easier than using a "proper" tool, and doesn't mark the caseback

Dick


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Dick Browne said:


> but I generally un-nip them with a jaxa and spin them off with the ball - it's easier than using a "proper" tool, and doesn't mark the caseback.


Perzackerly. :thumbsup:

The other thing is to keep them spotlessly clean. :dontgetit:

Let them fall on the carpet, they pick up a load of dust (and worse) and are useless.

I dropped mine; washed it in warm soapy water; dried it - but it wasn't as sticky afterwards.


----------



## Guest

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> They're good - but won't open really tight stubborn screw-down case-backs. Not a hope in hell. :thumbsdown:


Bought mine at Uxbridge last year,The chap who sold it to me saying that one of these had just been used to unscrew the coin-edge type back from a Rolex.

This after having tried the correct tool,This design and corresponding tool reputed to be able to open the TIGHTEST casebacks !.


----------



## feenix

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The other thing is to keep them spotlessly clean. :dontgetit:
> 
> Let them fall on the carpet, they pick up a load of dust (and worse) and are useless.
> 
> I dropped mine; washed it in warm soapy water; dried it - but it wasn't as sticky afterwards.


If you wash it with warm soapy water, then rinse with clean warm water and allow it to dry it should still be just as tacky. When you dry it with any cloth it picks-up minute pieces of lint/dust.


----------



## jasonm

Silver Hawk uses a pink one.....


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> Silver Hawk uses a pink one.....


It's all they had...and it gets a lot of use, opening about 90% of the case backs I come across.

A regular wash in soapy water keeps it nice'n'sticky.

Pink ones are the best.


----------



## Dick Browne

Just don't let your Jack Russell get hold of it. Found bits in the garden today. No amount of soapy water will make my pink balls sticky again.


----------



## Guest

Dick Browne said:


> No amount of soapy water will make my pink balls sticky again.


----------



## moleng1

Come on, your a guy!!, and we all know what guys use for EVERYTHING that needs repaired!! Duct tape!! I have used this successfully for years, just wad up about 4 feet of the stuff into a ball, sticky side out, and push it onto the back of the watch and turn counterclockwise to remove the case back. When your done, toss it, no chance of the pooch chewing it up, or loosing it under the couch, and you always have a fresh new sticky ball every time!!

As a side note, never tighten a case back tighter that you can do by hand with the tape, there is really no need to go tighter, you'll jam the back, and probably damage the gasket.


----------



## Drum2000

Dick Browne said:


> They are good, I was doubtful but bought one at a watch fair last year and used it regularly until the dog decided to "share" it with me a week or so ago
> 
> I'm at the watch fair on Sunday buying another...


Funny enough I watched a guy open the back of a watch at the fair with a ball and I went straight over to a table (second row from back) and laid my money down! Great stuff!!


----------



## tixntox

Dick Browne said:


> Just don't let your Jack Russell get hold of it. Found bits in the garden today. No amount of soapy water will make my pink balls sticky again.


How did you know that I had a Jack Russell?


----------



## minkle

I have had one for a while, i dont remember it being sticky. Its still works nicely on the majority of cases, needs pumping up a bit now and again.


----------



## Dick Browne

minkle said:


> I have had one for a while, i dont remember it being sticky. Its still works nicely on the majority of cases, needs pumping up a bit now and again.


Er, are we still talking about Jack Russells? fftopic2:


----------



## minkle

h34r:


----------



## bry1975

IMO very tasty.










Tho I use the tried and tested Bergeon 5700z.


----------

